# Motorhome Parking Fuengirola.



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

We are thinking of heading to Portugal and Spain in January with the plan to see family who live in Los Boliches, Fuengirola. 

I have seen a couple of aires a few miles outside we could stay overnight but wondered if there was somewhere in Fuengirola we could park the motorhome during the day.

The people we are visiting are in their 80s so can not do too much walking and cannot drive, so it is easier for us to get to them.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thank you
Debbie


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

There used to be plenty MH parking at Los Boliches at the Ferial.

Anyone been there recently?


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you.

I shall ask my in-laws if they know where that is and they might be able to check it out. When we first asked them, they were at a loss.

Debbie


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just park at the side of the road in one of the quiet areas. It's perfectly legal in Spain to park your motorhome anywhere that any other vehicle may legally park.

Alternatively park at the free Aire which is at the entrance to the Feria ground in Fuengirola.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The seafront at Los Boliches (Paseo Maritimo) used to have loads of generous parking spaces, especially from Torreblanca towards Carvajal, when we lived there (2009). There was always a MH parked along near the Oasis and there is a reasonable sized carpark at Gavid. During the winter there were always convenient spots.

Whether you would want to overnight at these is down to your personal choice: Gavid would be my preference BUT it could be a bit busy at 10-12pm and the bins were emptied at 1-2am!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi.

one of the good places to stay is the market,we aways have a couple of days there, there is always at least 8 to 10nvans there, and in the corner of the parking area where the vans are there is a drain, for your cassatte, and in the park next to the market there is water, so somewhere we stay , not as pretty as on the front,but with the market ob tuesday and saturerday, and a big mercadono just under the railway its a good place to regroup, and then back to nice veiws. but as op said they are very flexible in both belamadina and fuengarolio over parking.

the co.ords are 36.5485081 4.6193304

mags


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions. Parking by the Feria sounds good, especially if we can stay overnight, makes it easier for meeting up during the evenings.


----------

